# Western Flyer Golden Flyer



## Connor (Mar 23, 2017)

Just finished up this beautiful Golden Flyer. I re-did all of the chrome and went through all of it. I have to give a lot of credit to my buddy Gary, he did an outstanding job recreating the decals. I also have to thank Dan @bicyclebones, for getting me the beautiful NOS Messinger seat. This bike has been on the Cabe a few times, I bought it from Greg @the2finger, who bought it from Al @Evans200. 
-Connor


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 23, 2017)

Cant beat a black and white bike


----------



## Kstone (Mar 23, 2017)

Holy cow she's GORGEOUS. The bag is a perfect touch.


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Mar 23, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice ride...sounds like it's been in a few caring hands recently and in its new home now!


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 16, 2017)

good morning ,what are the correct tires for this bike ?also how di you get the fenders to look gold tinted?


----------



## Connor (Apr 16, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> good morning ,what are the correct tires for this bike ?also how di you get the fenders to look gold tinted?




The fenders are just chromed, I used a tint when I took the photos and that's probably what your seeing... I got the bike with NOS Goodyear Wingfoot tires 26 X 1.75 that are factory "seconds" (Goodyear name does not appear on them). Best of luck to you with yours!
-Connor


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 16, 2017)

thank you for the information ,mine gets here this week ,Its the one on you tuber when your search golden flyer,


----------



## the2finger (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful job, glad it went to a good home Al would be proud


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 23, 2017)

Good morning ,mine has arrived ,the fenders really are coated with a gold like clear coat ,I will ad a couple of pictures here.


----------

